# Dog Lost. Milton Keynes area.



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Cross posting this from NESSR.

This is the Dog Lost page DogLost It has all the info and pictures.

Only just been rehomed from the Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue.

Please keep your eyes out if you are in the Monkston area around Milton Keynes.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Poor little mite, hope it's found soon, and managed to find some where to stay safe and dry


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Poor dog. I will inform you if I see this lost dog. Keep praying and hoping!


----------

